# Casting Dyes, what to use



## Gixxerjoe04 (Dec 26, 2014)

Santa brought me alumilite and a pressure pot for Christmas, so now i need to figure out what to use to dye the stuff. Alumilite dye or alumidust, or is there some that i don't know about? It seems the dust would go a lot quicker but didn't know if one looked better than the other. If I go with the dye, would mixing the pearl dust in be fine?


----------



## CWS (Dec 26, 2014)

I just started to do some casting and got my dyes from Curtis at cactus juice. They are alumilite dyes. That is what recommends and he does alot of casting.
Curt


----------



## guylaizure (Dec 26, 2014)

alumilite dyes or Smooth -On dyes.The smooth on dye bottles are easier to use.


----------



## Fsyxxx (Dec 26, 2014)

Dyes do one thing, I like the alumilite dyes best. What I prefer,if I don't want an opaque look, is powdered mica. There are a couple sites that sell it, I like tkbtrading. Any place that sells stuff to make your own make up has them. It's similiar to alumilidust but way less expensive. I still use alumidudust for metallic colors like copper and what not but you can get some really incredible effects with the powdered mica. Just my .02$


----------



## TMAC (Dec 27, 2014)

I always add either colored or metallic powder to my alumilite to give it some depth. Just straight alumilite dye is kind of boring. Try it both ways and see what you like. The new water clear has a longer open time and seems to turn better with less chipping to me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

